# Camping la Rosaleda, Spain



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If anybody is staying at Camping la Rosaleda, Conil de la Frontera could they contact me direct please.

Thanks

Don


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not staying there Don, however if you are can you give us some details about the site and area,as we will be travelling down later, might be worth stopping there for a while.

cabby


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

cabby said:


> Not staying there Don, however if you are can you give us some details about the site and area,as we will be travelling down later, might be worth stopping there for a while.
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby,

We are still at home our winter trip to Turkey is on hold as we are both poorly.

Camping Rosaleda
Ctra del Pradillo km 1.3
11140 Conil de la Frontera
Cadiz.
Spain
Tel 34 956-44 33 27
Fax 34 956-44 33 85
E mail [email protected]
www.campinglarosaleda.com

GPS N36º 17'35.86 W6º 05'44.94

Directions.

From N340 (Algeciras-Cadiz) road take C321 signed Conil de la Frontera in 2km turn right at 4th roundabout site on right 1km. There are a lot of road works in the area so these directions could be out of date.

Large site with marked pitches, some a small but there are a number of double pitches for 12 metre RV's Free WIFI might now be a charge.
The grass pitches are unreliable in the wet.

First class facilities. There were plans to meter the electricity (5&10 amp) for this coming winter. 
Shop on site. Not well stocked in the winter.
Very good reductions for long stays 28 nights or over. 
Excellent restaurant with a very good cheap set menu.
No dogs 15 June - 15 Sept otherwise in separate area Euro 5 per night.
English spoken at the reception, pitches are booked up years in advance for the winter Nov-April.

Conil centre is a 25 min walk. Supermarket in town. Carrefour Hypermarket in Cadiz.

Organised coach trips to Seville, Cadiz & Jerez










This is the site enterance.

Regards

Don


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thank you for pic and info. you did make a deliberate mistake and nearly fooled me.however, all is well and discovered that you had mispelt the website address.it should read.
www.campingrosaleda.com

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Try this link if other does not work.

http://www.campinglarosaleda.com/en/home.php

cabby


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Cabby another monumental blunder.

I need to get away to warmer climates.

Don


----------



## 110279 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Camping La Rosaleda, Conil de la Frontera*

Camping La Rosaleda
Carretera del Pradillo, Km 1.3
11140 Conil de la Frontera
Cadiz
Spain

Tel/fax: 956 443 327 - 956 443 385
www.campinglarosaleda.com
info[email protected]

1a Catergoria

The owner and his family live in three magnificent villas overlooking the campsite, they are friendly and helpful.
All transactions are in cash; they do not take credit cards, but do allow you to pay on a monthly basis if you are long stayers, they do take camping cheques.
This is the best site we have camped on in Spain and we have been on a lot.
It has about 400 pitches of roughly the same size (9m long x 7m deep), however they do vary and can be difficult for larger motor homes and caravans (7m up), and caravan movers make a big difference. The camp site is built on a steep hillside so the pitches are banked in with low walls and hedges, all are grass on sand/soil so when wet it can get a bit muddy. Trees are planted to the back of the pitch so you do have to watch your height, the maintenance men are always around and will trim the branches if you ask them, and they are very co-operative. Double pitches are available - about 20 - so they are at a premium.
The site has a dual carriageway running up the middle with four other single roads running parallel from top to bottom on either side, a one way system is in effect, all roads are tarmac with rounded kerbs to the pitches, the roads are well drained, moving around is very easy. The left side of the campsite is for dog owners - there are a lot of them here in the winter, they provide "waste" bins for the "El perros". The site is very tidy and clean.
Each pitch has a metered electricity supply - currently 0.15 cents per kilowatt, there are fresh water taps every 4th/5th pitch, although, every pitch does have a metal access cover to the irrigation system that has spare hose pipe connectors inside, I'm not sure that these are for camper use, but everyone uses them anyway.
Only 10 of the double pitches have sewer dumps for direct dumping of black and grey water. There are waste dustbins built into a tidy holder on nearly every pitch.
There are four buildings providing hot showers, toilets, dish washing area and washing sinks with a dryer machine - there are no washing machines that I can find. All are immaculately kept by a team of friendly women. One block is specifically for disabled users with ramps and wide doors - the campsite tends to reserve the pitches around this block for disabled campers so they do not have to go far, but it is not a hard and fast rule. Three of the blocks have black/grey water dump cubicles which are kept very clean.
There are a number of pitches for tenters - proper campers!
The reception area is at the bottom of the campsite near a very large car park and queuing area, the reception girls are friendly, English is spoken to a varying degree if you can't speak Spanish.
At the top of the campsite is a Bar/Internet Café/Restaurant which is very good, the restaurant is closed on Wednesdays - house speciality is local fish.
During the winter they have activity nights - Salsa classes, bingo, saint's days - all-in with a meal at a fixed price. They also run regular bus trips to Cadiz, Sevilla, Gibraltar and Ronda. There have been no rally's here so far.
The large outdoor swimming pool is closed in the winter months but it looks very attractive with a big grassy surround with recliners. There is also a Sauna and quite a well-equipped gym (both at extra cost), and a safe children's play area. We must add that in a winter there are no children about except during school holidays when you see two or three, we suspect it's the opposite during the school holidays in a summer.
There is a supermarket on site - like all shops on campsites it is expensive and has a limited stock - open 9am to Noon, 6pm to 10pm.
There is WiFi on the site which has never worked at its full advertised speed since inception two years ago (54Mbs), consequently it's free to use for anyone with a wireless equipped laptop. We use it everyday, it tends to work most of the time but sometimes getting a connection can take up to an hour, we use it for video SKYPE and it works a treat once you're on - speeds never goes over 8Mbs - 2 is the norm.
Both Vodaphone and O2 mobile phones work on site.
If you use your Skybox abroad you will not be able to get it here using a standard Oyster system (65Cms) or equivalent - the UK dishes are not big enough no matter what any salesman tells you - the minimum size of dish is 1.3 metres for getting all Sky channels in southern Spain and Portugal, our Oyster stopped working on most Sky channels south of Burgos. This site has an agreement with a local satman who will rent you a 1.3M dish for 1 Euro per day, he also charges 30 Euros for the setup and a 30 Euro deposit for the dish which you get back when you leave. We bought ours after two months renting; for 180 Euros, as we are here for 6-months and the same next year it made sense, we also had a 1.0M dish which we had used in Spain last year (intermittently) which we sold to a Dutch man for 60 Euros (their SatTV uses a different satellite). If you buy one here you will always be able to resell it to another camper.
You can rent gas cylinders from the local garage (Repsol) and supermarkets by taking out a contract; you will need a Spanish adapter (they sell them in the campsite supermarket). Repsol charge 40 Euros for a hire contract for the first cylinder and a whopping 220 Euros to check your caravan or motor home for h & s compliance, needless to say there are not many takers. Look out for empty cylinders for sale on the campsite bulletin board and at the local market. Alternatively, take your empty cylinders to the Repsol depot in Jerez where they seem to fill anything with lpg including all British makes for only 56 cents a litre (42p), they have every type of adapter including home made ones, no h & s political correctness here. They also have an lpg/gpl/autogas fill up facility for those with Gaslow refillable cylinders and/or an LPG conversion on your vehicle - large American RVs fill their tanks here so all motor homes and caravans can get in, it is hard to find but its address is on the Repsol interweb site, put it in your satnav or Google Earth and you'll find it.
This winter the camper community is 50% British, 20% German, 30% others with some weeks seeing lots of Finnish together or Dutch together. Weekends see an influx of Spanish who stick together and party hard. The site is currently 55% occupied but up to Christmas it was virtually full, we're starting to see a few more French appearing recently, although, they tend to stay just for a week or so.
There are about forty cabins for rent which are fairly new looking; they seem to be pretty well occupied most of the time.
The weather is generally good which is the whole point of being here - December was sunny most days, with one week of high-winds and rain showers, January was sunny every day but two, February was the same for the first week, but we have had 2-weeks of sunny warm days mixed with high-winds and heavy rain - very changeable, this week has settled down again and we have had three glorious days with a light breeze, the forecast for the next 10-days is much of the same with temperatures in the 66 to 71f range (18 to 21c for those under 40!). This area is evidently renowned for high-winds during February.
Conil town is 20 minutes walk and has some nice shops and a couple of supermarkets (EROSKI), with a selection of Banks (ATMs), Pharmacies and a good Doctor who speaks English. It's a small town of mixed housing; the old town is quaint in a scruffy way but is not particularly historic. Everyone in the town has been very helpful - it feels very safe. The beach front is great- plenty of bars and restaurants and the beaches are wide, clean and go for miles, you can walk for miles along the beaches, cliff tops and pine forest which abound. The local roads are bad, very bumpy, and potholed and can be narrow. Friday is market day - it's a big one with lots of local stuff.
Cadiz is an uninteresting place - the oldest city in Spain with no building older than the fifties (1950's)! - Big shops - El Corte Ingles, Leroy Elgin (B&Q) and Carrefour - and mile after mile of high rise apartments - boring.
Go to Jerez de la Frontera (Sherry capital of the world) (25 miles), Medina Sidonia (hill top ancient town) (25 miles), Ronda (same) (70 miles) and the Roman town ruins at Baretta (30 miles).
The campsite interweb shows some pictures of the facilities and the latest tariff, all-in-all a very good quite site - highly recommended.

Pictures give a good idea of the pitches:




































Conil beach


----------

